# A little chittum



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

finished this majestic jr today. Some chittum Burl I got from tom. Ca finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 16


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Gorgeous ! You can send it back now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Gorgeous ! You can send it back now


Yeah check your mail every day but will be there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2015)

I don't know where @manbuckwal gets all this stuff but I'm thinking we need an intervention to cut down on his hoarding it. 

@Tclem - You sure did that blank justice!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

Superb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 29, 2015)

sweet! Word is, that's worth over $100 dollars

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> sweet! Word is, that's worth over $100 dollars



Easily , I was thinking $150.00

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know where @manbuckwal gets all this stuff but I'm thinking we need an intervention to cut down on his hoarding it.
> 
> @Tclem - You sure did that blank justice!



If I remember correctly , it passed thru your hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> If I remember correctly , it passed thru your hands



Probably did if it was in that stuff I tanked for you. Tony, did it turn nice for you?


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Incredible job Tony. I'm loving that. Might have to look into this Chittam stuff....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 29, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Probably did if it was in that stuff I tanked for you. Tony, did it turn nice for you?



This knife block got good color penetration form your dye job.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

Turned


Schroedc said:


> Probably did if it was in that stuff I tanked for you. Tony, did it turn nice for you?


turned good. Could tell resin was through and through


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> sweet! Word is, that's worth over $100 dollars


Yeah now to sell it. Lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Yeah now to sell it. Lol



Christmas swap....


----------



## Tclem (Nov 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Christmas swap....


Hmmmmmmm you must have access to the list

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Ha....noooo....just wishful thinking that you draw my name. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 29, 2015)

Most impressive pen - the chittum is soooo magnificent. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> .just wishful thinking that you draw my name.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice pen, beauty of finished blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2015)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 91990



Omg....Where's the unsee button?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 30, 2015)

Just gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Hmmmmmmm you must have access to the list



Send that pen over this way and I'll let ya have a little access to the list. 

Wouldn't be the right list, but hey you could say you seen it anyway!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VotTak (Nov 30, 2015)

just beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 1, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.
Looks a lot like Black Ash Burl.

Les


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 1, 2015)

Wow - Thats a great job Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

